

Review my HTML5 game Orbium - bni
http://bni.github.com/orbium/

======
bni
Source code and some more info at github: <https://github.com/bni/orbium>

------
Ruudjah
TOO MUCH CAPS CANT HANDLE IT

After that, what the hack am I supposed to do?

------
HardyLeung
It crashed after a while (Google Chrome).

------
trevelyan
Instructions?

~~~
bni
Sorry about the lack of instructions...

Collect 4 marbles of the same color in each rotating device to explode the
device. Explode all the devices to proceed to the next level. There is a time
limit.

